# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Собираю систему. Нужны рекомендации.

## Nobustik

Мать - p5q pro turbo 
Процессор - Intel core a quad q9550 2.83Ггц
Оператива - Kingston ddr2  2GB x 2
Кулер - Zalman 
Харды - Seagate 500gb + 1 Tb  7200 32mb 
Видеокарта - asus gddr5 EAH 4890 1gb
DVD ROM - Посоветуйте хороший резак.
Звуковая карта - creative xtremegamer

Хочу собрать вот такую систему. 
Все ли правильно я подобрал? Что стоит заменить или добавить?
Стоит ли ставить водяное охлаждение?
Видеокарта стоящая или может другую посоветуете? 

Заранее спасибо за советы.

----------

